# attack on transcendentals



## rembrandt (May 22, 2004)

I heard something like this in a debate against Bahnsen.
(the example is mine though)

What color is my car?
There are 5 colors that [i:deb6b191ee]we[/i:deb6b191ee] know have been used on this particular model. Blue, black, white, pink, yellow.
You can prove it is not blue, black, white, or pink.
Is it proven that my car is yellow?
If yellow is the only one standing, how is that a proof?

What do you say in response to this?

Rembrandt


----------



## panicbird (May 22, 2004)

I do not want to boost your ego and cause you to be proud, but, Paul, you are the man!

These bananas dance for you:


Lon


----------



## rembrandt (May 22, 2004)

[quote:bd37d63391]Now, how do we &quot;prove&quot; yellow? Well, if you show that yellow is the very precondition for proof itself and that yellow must be presupposed as the color of the cafr in order to know anything, then you have shown the transcendental necessity of yellow.[/quote:bd37d63391]



That clearly puts 'yellow' in the class of extra-ordinary colors.


----------

